# Soma - a shell script radio player



## slackhead (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi, I'd like to port my Soma app from slackware to freebsd.

I've a look at the make up of some packages and have a few questions regarding the +FILES.

If there is a resource on the web that I can read it would be good. Didn't really find much info.

Actually it's mostly the +CONTENTS file that I'd like some info on. I can see that some lines point to md5s of the various files, but I would like to know more.

The app itself is basically a shell script written in sh. It uses mplayer as a backend. Other than that there are no dependencies.


----------



## slackhead (Jul 14, 2012)

Also, I don't seem to have a src/etc/mtree/README that +MTREE_DIRS comments on.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 14, 2012)

Packages are created from ports, so see the Porter's Handbook.


----------



## slackhead (Jul 14, 2012)

Great, thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 14, 2012)

Oh, and there will be a switch to pkgng (a big change and improvement to the package system) in the next couple of weeks, which will change the package internals a lot.


----------



## slackhead (Jul 14, 2012)

Ok, thanks.


----------

